# IMM1295 Application,



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

hi guys, I’m on the second part of the application but I’m having trouble uploading my IMM1295 Application, I have completed the form and verified the application but when I try to upload I get a dialog box saying that it is unable to validate and upload the form. We have tried various ways even changing my internet server to Firefox without any luck. Has anyone else had this problem or does anyone know an address so I can print it off and send by post. I have an address for the Canadian High Commission is there a specific department there to send it too?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i was having that problem too and noticed a field i had completed with N/A was causing the issues. i couldnt re-validate it after modifying it so i had to redo the whol thing. i was using Firefox and the lates version of Adobe. i found the form to be exceptionally temperamental! it would not work through PDF Xchange (the reader we use at my work) or when loaded through IE9, only explorer 8 or older. took me 4 days, 2 PC's and 3 reattempts to get it all to work. i hope you have more luck than i did!


----------

